# DFÜ-Netzwerk ist verschwunden



## Gottox (12. Juni 2004)

Morgen!

Habe ein Problem mit nem Rechner: Es scheint als sei das DFÜ-Netzwerk weg.
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung 711: Die RAS-Verwaltung konnte nicht gestartet werden.
Wenn ich versuche mich über ein Einwahlprogramm einzuwählen (Smartsurfer) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung DFÜ-Netzwerk nicht oder in der falschen Version ( min. DUN 1.3 ) installiert.

Habe versucht irgendwo in der WinXP-CD n Programm zu finden, ohne Erfolg...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Cheris (12. Juni 2004)

Du könntest es mal mit der Funktion Windows Reparieren versuchen.

Sonst könnt ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Sinac (12. Juni 2004)

Ist der Dienst für die RAS-Verwaltung gestartet?


----------



## Gottox (12. Juni 2004)

Beim Starten kommt die Fehlermeldung:
Der Dienst "RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung" auf "Lokaler Computer" konnte nicht gestartet werden.
Fehler 5: Zugriff verweigert


----------



## Sinac (12. Juni 2004)

Daran wirds liegen =) Schau mal die Logs durch warum er nicht startet und probier ihn poer hand zu starten


----------



## Gottox (13. Juni 2004)

wo liegen die logs?


----------



## Sinac (13. Juni 2004)

Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Ereignisanzeige


----------



## Gottox (13. Juni 2004)

Hmm... Die Fehlermeldung hilft mir auch nicht viel weiter:

Die RAS-Verbindung konnte nicht gestartet werden, da keine Puffer erstellt werden konnten. Starten Sie den Computer neu. Zugriff verweigert.


----------



## hikeda_ya (23. November 2006)

Hast Du das Probelm lösen können

wenn ja wie?

die Microsoft-Hilfe scheint nicht viel zu taugen:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330163/de


----------

